

British adventurer's re-education in China - nekojima
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-24231904

======
webhat
There was recently an article posted on HN which discussed something similar
for the US troops who where captured during their adventures in South East
Asia and Korea. (Tried to find it and failed.) The Chinese were, and probably
are, experts in subtly breaking down your barriers, simply by asking for small
things to manipulate your mind and eventually brainwash you.

